# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  BOING-737-200 в М.1:72

## serjo

Модель самолета в 72ом

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Aurora? Monogram?

----------


## An-Z

Это украинский производитель Big Planes Kits, вот обзор модели.

----------


## Nazar

Ооо, здесь целых три фото исключительного качества, а нам на Скейл всего две достались... :Smile:

----------


## serjo

........................

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Это украинский производитель Big Planes Kits, вот обзор модели.


Спасибо.  :Smile:

----------

